# Boss vbx 8000 damaged for parts or repair



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

boss vbx 8000 damaged vbox was backed into a pole last year. Is complete with wire harness, controller, I've looked up the parts on internet should be about $400 to repair. I just don't have time to fix.

$1000


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@JMHConstruction

You best go on a road trip for this with your past luck...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

What exactly needs to be done to fix that?
Is it just bent up?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Chain or auger?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Chain or auger?


Who cares? Like JDG said, you should already be driving!

Nothing like a fun little 500 mile road trip, right?

Edit: based on the flange bearings in the photo, should be chain


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

Where are you at in Iowa, 

For that price I'll come and get it.

Feel free to text me.
Thanks
Mike
(734-626-zero974)


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

@Bchsnow If it's not sold to Mike already, send me a PM.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

JMHConstruction said:


> Chain or auger?


Its a chain drive, you can see the bearing on the side. If it was auger it wouldnt have that.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Its a chain drive, you can see the bearing on the side. If it was auger it wouldnt have that.


Yeah I was having a brain fart.. 
Didn't realize that until it was pointed out


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> What exactly needs to be done to fix that?
> Is it just bent up?





Freshwater said:


> What exactly needs to be done to fix that?
> Is it just bent up?


 Needs adjusted Weldment $153.90
Needs new coupling $10.62 
Needs new pin lock $22.86
Needs new chute $77.96
Needs new thread knobs $7.20 each 
Needs various bolts
Spinner may need wired back into harness


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> What exactly needs to be done to fix that?
> Is it just bent up?


 Just bent up should be easy fix,


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Chain or auger?


It's a drag chain


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

RMGLawn said:


> Where are you at in Iowa,
> 
> For that price I'll come and get it.
> 
> ...


I'm in Urbandale suburb of Des Moines


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Out of curiosity, why aren't you fixing it? That's what, two hours max to replace those parts?


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Out of curiosity, why aren't you fixing it? That's what, two hours max to replace those parts?





JMHConstruction said:


> Out of curiosity, why aren't you fixing it? That's what, two hours max to replace those parts?


 I have a 2000 square-foot shop really don't have space for projects


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How far away is it from him?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> How far away is it from him?


Less than 3.5 hours from Olathe KS to Urbandale IA...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Less than 3.5 hours from Olathe KS to Urbandale IA...


That's it, he could fix that and sell it for a profit. I've driven farther than that for a truck.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Bchsnow said:


> Needs adjusted Weldment $153.90
> Needs new coupling $10.62
> Needs new pin lock $22.86
> Needs new chute $77.96
> ...


Can you pm me please or text at 248-602-7855. Thank you.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

back on point and if not interested in an item for sale then do not post in the threads in this forum


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> That's it, he could fix that and sell it for a profit. I've driven farther than that for a truck.


A size able profit, That's to far for me for a spreader, If I was up to 5 hrs away the OP would of been paid by now.


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

boss75 said:


> Can you pm me please or text at 248-602-7855. Thank you.


Still available


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, not interested then DO NOT post in the for sale forum


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> again, not interested then DO NOT post in the for sale forum


I was trying to help out Matt. And the seller.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm interested but wouldn't be able to make it out until next week. I'll send a pm later tonite or tomorrow with my contact information.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry MJD, Anyone that's close enough and needs it or wants to flip it is walking backwards without purchasing it. I would straighten out what I could and put it to work or a few bucks in my pocket. Either way a win win for the buyer. If your close enough to make it financially feasible. JMO


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

pieperlc said:


> I'm interested but wouldn't be able to make it out until next week. I'll send a pm later tonite or tomorrow with my contact information.


Still available? I sent a pm with my contact info.


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

I know, I’ve got someone on there way to look at it now. I will follow up with this thread if still available.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks. That's a late one, sounds serious. Let me know what happens. Wish I could make it sooner but so goes life.


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

It's sold. Thank you everyone for your interest.


----------

